# Heading home to NH



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

My husband and I will be leaving FL the end of February and traveling home to NH. (Boo-Hoo)

I welcome any suggestions regarding places to stay along the way - specifically NORTH of Baltimore. 

We need a place to stay about 1 hour north of Baltimore and then again about 6 hours north of there. (Conn or Western MA)

Obviously it needs to be a place that is open year around.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope the weather is good when you travel :thumbup1:

I have no suggestions that far north. Just wanted to alert you - if you're not taking 95 all the way but were planning to wander through the mountains, be aware that part of I-40 is still closed due to a big rock slide :shocked:


----------



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

Good information to know!
Thank you!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Cedar Creek Campground Home Page This is a web site for a campground in NJ. It might be to far north of Baltimore, about 2 hours. It is open all year. We stayed there during the summer and found it to be a very nice place.
It is just off the Garden State Parkway on Rt 9 in Bayville. I'm guessing you will be using 95 to get home. It will be a little out of the way to get there, but the Parkway, which is right there, will take you to the NY thruway to 95 up in NY.
If you decide to go there I would call first. The web site sez they are open, but I don't know for sure. 732-269-1413.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

*Mountain travel*

You can still go just stay on 26 over the mountain and hit 81 there really is no need to try 40 any way but yes 40 slide is still in road and the way they are working maybe another 6 months That the way we went from Asheville NC to CT was a great route to travel not much traffic like 95 we did use the rest stops all the was never got chaced with the 2 hour limits signs posted we stay till we were rested and left never at a problem with any of the rest stops over night.


----------

